# Help info on a HO locomotive



## lstmysock11 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi all

Just got an HO locomotive today at an Estate sale and trying to id who makes it. The box it came in says JPB Enterprises , maybe someone has some insight.

Andrew


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Open it up and show us what's inside: I won't be surprised if it's a completed Athearn "blue box" kit.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

I also vote Athearn A picture of the bottom should clear it up, if it has gray zinc flywheels, it is the "old" version. Brass flywheels is newer with slightly larger(longer) motor.

I have about 5 of these.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, if that is the original box for that loco, it is a brass model, not Athearn......but it sure looks like a plastic body.....

Edit:upon further inspection, it is indeed an Athearn locomotive.....the box is not its original one.....


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

The real Southern 2400 was an MP15DC on road trucks. Atlas made these, in this paint scheme, but not with # 2400 

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=2563697


----------



## lstmysock11 (Apr 21, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> Well, if that is the original box for that loco, it is a brass model, not Athearn......but it sure looks like a plastic body.....
> 
> Edit:upon further inspection, it is indeed an Athearn locomotive.....the box is not its original one.....


Thank you yes it is a plastic body, I wish it had been brass.


----------



## lstmysock11 (Apr 21, 2019)

GNfan said:


> Open it up and show us what's inside: I won't be surprised if it's a completed Athearn "blue box" kit.


Only thing in the box is the loco in the picture and foam. No other writing but what I posted on the side of the box


----------



## lstmysock11 (Apr 21, 2019)

Any idea what this locomotive is worth?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like a standard old Athearn SW800 or similar....about $35 to $40, depending if it works, and if there is any DCC on board....that may add $10 to $15....to find that out, you'd have to take the body off of the chassis....


----------



## lstmysock11 (Apr 21, 2019)

Tried testing it with a 9v battery and nothing. So not sure if that is just too weak for this loco or the thing is dead. 

It is not DCC no boards inside


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You may have broken wires. Motor failure is rare.
Check the wipers, there should be one for each
wheel. Some had only half the wheels picking up tho.

One of the wires to the motor may be off or broken.

And, there could be a broken gear in a truck that
prevents the motor from turning.

Looks like it's time to take the hood off and see
what's happening in there.

Don


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Judging from the shape of the cut out in the foam, and the shape of the loco, I don't think that's the right box for that loco. So the manufacturer is most likely not JPB Enterprises.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

```

```



Old_Hobo said:


> Looks like a standard old Athearn SW800 or similar....about $35 to $40, depending if it works, and if there is any DCC on board....that may add $10 to $15....to find that out, you'd have to take the body off of the chassis....


SW7 they marketed as SW1500.

I bought mine off e-bay, never bid over $29, so 35-40 including shipping sounds about right.

I see two of these #2400 on ebay now with no bids
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SOUTHERN-E...:xloAAOSweeJcugnz&LH_Auction=1&frcectupt=true

As for not running and no light, these do not have 'wires'. The connections are made with springy brass and steel fingers which corrode in a humid storage area. 

Did you buy anything else?
Mine look like this...


----------



## lstmysock11 (Apr 21, 2019)

Here is under the hood. The front light lights and with two 9 volt batteries it tries to turn a little.


----------



## lstmysock11 (Apr 21, 2019)

Dennis461 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> SW7 they marketed as SW1500.
> ...


I did not buy anything else that day that is train related. Guessing contacts are corroded and keeping it from running.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Yup, early Athearn, cast zinc flywheels and 1/2" motor. Later ones had brass flywheels and 5/8" motor.

Disassembly will most likely break the hardened plastic motor mounts, new ones are available.

You could try a tiny drop of oil on the motor shaft bearings and inside the gear towers.

Better would be disassemble and clean/regrease...

If you intend to use it.
If you don't want it, post it on ebay and hope someone wants it.
These particular models do not have much pulling power (low weight and weak motor) so I double head them.

Try connecting the 9VDC to metal frame and top brass connector. (18 volts is courting disaster)


----------



## lstmysock11 (Apr 21, 2019)

Not planning on using it myself. As of right now I have no other trains, Honestly only picked it up as I thought it would be worth a bit more then I paid for it and I could make a little off it.

If I had known how to test it when I got it I would have left it. They had wanted 40 for it but sold it for 30.

Might get back into HO trains at some point but really do not have the space for a layout.

So maybe on Ebay I can get some of my money back. Live and learn.


----------



## lstmysock11 (Apr 21, 2019)

Going to put it up on ebay as is and see if I can get this loco a new home.

Anyway, I want to see about getting back into trains in HO. Any suggestions on where to start? I have zero track or anything, not that I have a lot of space for a layout right now. Still would like to get some trains without breaking the bank.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

step 1 - shut your wallet tight and don't buy anything. Anything at all

I think you will be better off if you define your goals better. What is the area you working with? Timeframe? Budget? sit down and draw something at least approximate. Unless you going for 4x8 oval It will take quite a bit time to develop good track plan. 

If you do feel an itch and feel having a model or two will provide inspiration get a BB or RTR athearn. Solid runners and will not set you back to much. Always can be resold at cost or not to much loss.

Good luck.


----------



## lstmysock11 (Apr 21, 2019)

tankist said:


> step 1 - shut your wallet tight and don't buy anything. Anything at all
> 
> I think you will be better off if you define your goals better. What is the area you working with? Timeframe? Budget? sit down and draw something at least approximate. Unless you going for 4x8 oval It will take quite a bit time to develop good track plan.
> 
> ...



Like I said right now I do not have space for a layout but would like to get some trains anyway. Maybe set up a straight short run on an old workbench. Thinking 60's to 70's maybe even 80's. I know I love the GE Uboat like the U28B


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

In that case wallet is the only limit. Athearn and Atlas come to mind. The premium series feature amazing level of detail, priced well into tripple digit.


----------



## lstmysock11 (Apr 21, 2019)

tankist said:


> In that case wallet is the only limit. Athearn and Atlas come to mind. The premium series feature amazing level of detail, priced well into tripple digit.



Looking for less expensive! Not too concerned with a lot of detail.


Locos like GE U23B, U25B, B-37-8E, RS-3, GP-9 to name a few


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

lstmysock wrote:
_"Thinking 60's to 70's maybe even 80's. I know I love the GE Uboat like the U28B"_

*Egads.*

Those old GE's were the worst bunch of engines I ever worked on. Clunky controls, rode poorly, the most "unresponsive" engines of all, throttle-wise. U-25's, U-23's, etc. -- these were _"the worst of the worst",_ from a working engineer's point of view.

60's, 70's, 80's, 90's -- EMD always built the SUPERIOR engine. I know because I ran nearly all of them.

If you're looking to start "an HO engine collection", I'd suggest Atlas. MAKE SURE you buy recent releases that are "dcc ready" (with an 8-pin connector). DON'T buy anything older that is "dc only" WITHOUT such a connector. Someday you may want dcc, and it's an order of magnitude EASIER to "get going" if you have engines _that already have that connector._

I bought one [relatively recent] Athearn engine (RTR SD-40), and I'm very UNinpressed by it. Noisy and poor runner right-out-of-the-box. If this is all Athearn has to offer, I'll be looking elsewhere.

I've had -pretty good- luck buying older Proto 2000 stuff. Again, AVOID engines WITHOUT an easy way to plug in a dcc decoder. There are also issues with older Proto 2000 4-axle locomotives that have cracked gears on the wheelsets. Easily replaceable, but you may also have to "open up the trucks" and clean out all the old grease that's hardened up in there.

My opinions only.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Note: on the other hand, my 2 RTR Athearn SD 40's are the smoothest running locos I own (out of 31).....


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

So far, I haven't bought a bad locomotive. With the sound off, you can hear just how smoothly these locomotives run. That is, if you listen close. Without a train of cars behind them they are difficult to hear even passing by you.


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

I don't know where you are, but maybe you should look in to a modular setup, and if there's a group in your area.

http://www.free-mo.org/

I'll be moving to a more rural area this year, and I may try and start up a modular group there. Currently, there doesn't seem to be any clubs or groups in the area I'm looking at.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Old_Hobo said:


> Note: on the other hand, my 2 RTR Athearn SD 40's are the smoothest running locos I own (out of 31).....


Athearn's RTR are hit and miss from what I can tell. I have a few BNIB that are growling and I have few silk smooth.


----------



## lstmysock11 (Apr 21, 2019)

Stan D said:


> I don't know where you are, but maybe you should look in to a modular setup, and if there's a group in your area.
> 
> http://www.free-mo.org/
> 
> I'll be moving to a more rural area this year, and I may try and start up a modular group there. Currently, there doesn't seem to be any clubs or groups in the area I'm looking at.



I looked and there is no group of that type near me. There is a Model railroad club not to far away but they mostly due O scale.

Honestly thinking of doing just a straight layout. Kind of like a long yard with plenty of switches and stuff like that with no turns but maybe a turntable. Something I could do about 7 feet long and pretty narrow. So when not in use could store it out of the way.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

The format of that (un-filled-in) box label suggests to me that "JPB Enterprises" was a custom builder or painter not a manufacturer. Old Athearn sounds about right.


----------

